# Man Builds Guillotine To Commit Suicide



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

This is a tragedy, but I'm building a guillotine with a plywood blade and blocking pins for my haunt.

News link - http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7008509209


----------



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Your right it is very sad, but OH MY GOD it would be awsome. Just careful not to kill yourself lol. Use a fake blade I suppose HHAHAHAH


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

the hell with pins, build it with a total dead-end so the blade has absolutely NO chance of intruding onto the neck. I've heard of at least one person doing stage and magic shows getting their neck broken because the one of the stops broke when the "blade" or holding frame hit it.

But I gottta admit... if suicide is your true intent, this way is one I gotta respect. None of this emotional spur-of-the-moment, cry-for-attention sleeping pills or wrist-slashing BS... building a guillotine shows serious commitment.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

What did they do with the guillotine? Wouldn't even have paint it. Just kidding.


----------

